# the BEST things about SA



## TheWolfInMeComesOut (Oct 2, 2010)

whats the best thing about SA?


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an ability to become invisible to most people...
and people don't do anything except look at me and be awkward.



I'm hungry.. >=|


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

beshino said:


> I have an ability to become invisible to most people...
> and people don't do anything except look at me and be awkward.
> 
> I'm hungry.. >=|


Same with me. I mean, all we basicly do is listen to people, never talk.. so that makes us good listeners! :clap

I'm hungry too lol


----------



## jennthompson (Jun 5, 2011)

I think SA makes us super-sensitive to small cues in people, like an empathic super-power. Which sucks sometimes when I read too much into it, but comes in handy being that I'm a substance abuse counselor....


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Im a GREAT NINJA!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

SA made me come onto this website, an amazing community of people, that I wouldn't have been a part of otherwise.


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

i never had the desire to be cool or popular. so i never had to deal with peer pressure and falling into the trap of doing something i'd regret just to get people to like me.


----------



## jbel1021 (Apr 21, 2011)

No one really gives you any attention or bothers you. Okay, maybe not ALL the time, but sometimes this is a very useful advantage.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I experience little drama in my life from people.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

When a SA cycle ends you feel a great relief. I guess that's a positive. Social anxiety can be cured. I have myself. It all starts with surrendering. Then you feel peaceful. Instead of fighting the social anxiety you pick the flight response. Which is to be at peace. SA used to control my life as a teenager, as I grew older and wiser, I learned how to heal it myself.


----------



## nickcorona (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I'm far more intelligent than I would have ever been than if I didn't have SA. There's just something about introversion that opens up your eyes. Plus, it gives you a lot of time to educate yourself instead of drowning your brain cells in alcohol. Poor little guys; no one can hear their outcry for help


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

it makes life more challenging


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

ravenm721 said:


> I experience little drama in my life from people.


A huge plus for sure!


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

I think I might have been more arrogant and self-centered if I didn't have these tough experiences myself. So, I am grateful to them for bringing me closer to other people's feelings. Sometimes too close. It's hard to say how I would have turned out without anxiety. Challenges can be good or bad, depending on how one reacts to them. There is nothing more delicious than overcoming a challenge and nothing more frustrating than being stuck in it.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> I think I might have been more arrogant and self-centered if I didn't have these tough experiences myself. So, I am grateful to them for bringing me closer to other people's feelings. Sometimes too close. It's hard to say how I would have turned out without anxiety. Challenges can be good or bad, depending on how one reacts to them. There is nothing more delicious than overcoming a challenge and nothing more frustrating than being stuck in it.


Well said any very true 
.......................

I have something that i have to work towards. If i didnt have SA i would literally be doing nothing with my life. SA has given me different views on the world and life in general so for that i am greatful.

SA gives me an inner strenght and that strenght can only take me further and higher in life.

SA makes me realise that i am truely a strong person. Its difficult to live with and we live with it each day so we are truely full of mighty strenght ha!!!!


----------



## ambergris (Oct 15, 2010)

I appreciate little things so much more.

When I was about sixteen, I was sitting by myself one lunchtime (my 'friends' used to go for long walks around the school to get away from me and leave me alone in the music rooms... I didn't even play an instrument, lol) and I was struck by the way the light reflected on my fingernail, all iridescent colours. So I said to myself that if I could find beauty in a _fingernail_, I ought never to be unhappy.

If I'd been wandering around the corridors listening to someone else's stupid boyfriend dramas I'd never have seen that. And ever since then I've understood how important it is to milk as much joy as you can from the small things in life, because the big things are never guaranteed.


----------



## GlassPaperBag (Jun 10, 2011)

You're a freaking chameleon! You can blend in the background, blend into someone's group of friends. Heck, you can even be invisible!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I take more caution on what I do, like how I shouldn't trust other people too much. For example, someone says they like you, that's just a joke and you were supposed to believe them, but just walk away and ignore them ONCE AND FOR ALL.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

In a sense, having SA has kept me out of trouble. I was never the one who served detention, got into a fist fight or a heated argument (especially with a stranger), bullied people, fell into a drunken stupor, succumbed to peer pressure, caused a scene while returning something, performed dare devil stunts, etc. It has kept me fairly grounded in that respect.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

- Not as bothered with being alone for extended periods of time as I imagine most people are.

- Haven't had any problems or wasted much time because of excessive partying/drinking/drugs/whatever.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I save a lot of money by not going out.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

i think someone with SA potentially knows more about themselves than someone else who may be extroverted.

because we spend a lot of time in our own heads, I think it's only natural that we would know ourselves better by a set age as say, someone who doesnt have SA.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I go against the norm because I don't like to follow certain fads.


----------



## LoneWolf24 (Sep 6, 2010)

Speaking from my experience; you truly see the true colors of most people behind their fake smiles.


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

Screw friends. Not being able to hang out means you have more time to yourself to read, write, draw, watch tv, play videogames, play guitar, learn piano, knit, teach yourself carpentry, etc..


----------



## John Beckert (Jun 20, 2011)

Being introverted certainly has the advantage of giving me the ability to sit down and focus on projects. In college I could crush my assignments because I wasn't easily distracted with social events. Even at work now, when I go home I often do extra work to make sure everything is up to my standards.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

I have yet to find one.


----------



## FTD204 (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't say many good things come from it. It's so stressful and eats you alive. But I can say that I am a lot more accepting, kind, and so eager to help others.


----------



## FTD204 (Jun 20, 2011)

royal said:


> Screw friends. Not being able to hang out means you have more time to yourself to read, write, draw, watch tv, play videogames, play guitar, learn piano, knit, teach yourself carpentry, etc..


I read somewhere that video games, can be a cause of Social Anxiety. I agree with guitar and learning piano, for I am doing that exact thing lol. But friends are important, so you shouldn't want to shut them out completely.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

It protects us going down a much worse path and theres extreme truth in that.Someone could go through the exact same experience as someone with SA and end up with other issues.Some turn inwardly, others express outwardly.


----------



## WeiEast (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think there are any good features of it that you couldn't have without it.

I mean everything people have said has been achieved by extroverts too so . . .

But the good thing is that there's always hope to improve. B)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Get to spend a lot of time with mom and dad, which is fun (to me)


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

We could complete for the Guinness book of world records for the longest period of time indoors without human contact.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Sa makes me look for the meaning of life and my role on this...planet/place/whatever.

I guess i'll be way more motivated when/if i ever found it 

Pll ussulay start thinking that deep when they grow old and death in knocking on the door.


----------

